# Sennes FR Sondermodell, Größe, Verfügbarkeit ... Fragen über Fragen



## marc53844 (27. Februar 2016)

Hi, ich möchte mir ein Sennes FR bestellen.
Ich habe dieses Sondermodell auf der Seite gesehen und mir gefällt das richtig gut.

Nun habe ich auf der Seite gelesen das dieses Sondermodell nur 66 Stunden verfügbar war.
Aber bestellen kann ich es trotzdem noch?
Hat da jemand infos?

So, kommen wir zur Größe.
Ich bin 178cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 81cm. Obenrum bin ich etwas kräftiger und habe somit einen recht hohen Schwerpunkt.

Ich habe derzeit ein Radon Swoop 190 9.0 in M.
Das hat einen Reach von 426mm. ich habe den original Vorbau gegen einen 35er getauscht in Verbindung mit einem 777 Lenker mit 30mm Rise damit ich etwas höher komme und nicht so viel Gewicht auf die Gabel bringe.

3 Freunde von mir haben ein Sennes aus 2014. Zwei haben die größe S und einer die größe M.
Ich habe mal auf allen Probe gesessen. Das S kam mit etwas knapp vor. Kam mit dem Lenker ans Knie. Es war aber NICHTS angepasst. Ich habe nicht geprüft ob ich den Sattel noch etwas nach hinten stellen kann und weiß gerade auch nicht welcher Vorbau verbaut war/ist.
Das M von dem anderen Kumpel kam mir RIESIG vor und ich hab das ganze Gewicht auf der Gabel gehabt.

So nun hat das neue Sennes in S einen "etwas" längeren reach und ich glaube das man da noch etwas mit Sattel und Vorbau machen kann. 

Verwenden möchte ich das Rad für kleinere Touren (30-50km Flachland NRW) und eben Bikeparks.
Ich bin technisch ein fortgeschrittener Anfänger und bin froh über alles was das Rad tut um mein Leben zu retten 
1-2 m drops, 2m Roadgaps und Sprünge der Dimension 1m hoch und 2-3m weit sind so das was ich mir zutraue. Womit ich nicht sagen will das ich das besonders toll mache 

Leider wohne ich fast 600km von Alutech entfernt und kann nicht mal eben hinfahren. Testbikes gibt es scheinbar auch noch nicht und Ende Mai möchten wir eine Woche in die Bikeparks. Also muss es etwas "zügiger" gehen. 

Anrufen werde ich am Montag auch aber die Fragen brennen mir auf der Seele und vielleicht hat ja jemand die Infos oder kann mir einen Denkanreiz geben.

Gruß und Dank
Marc


----------



## eg2turbo (28. Februar 2016)

Wenn du morgen mit Alutech telefoniert hast, bitte hier posten was rauskam. Interessiert mich auch brennend. Vorallem die Lieferzeit und die Verwierung mit den 66 Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahold (29. Februar 2016)

Leider musste ich, nach dem täglichen Lieferzeit-Check, feststellen, dass ich auf mein Sennes FR wohl doch noch bis Ende April warten muss . Vorige Woche sollte es noch Ende März sein. Naja, was soll man sagen: Die Vorfreude ist noch die schönste Freude


----------



## marc53844 (29. Februar 2016)

Also es gibt noch ein paar Stück bis die neue Serie am start ist. Dann wird die Aktion beendet.
Bei der Größe ist es noch etwas unklar. Das muss ich jetzt mal selbst testen.


----------



## eg2turbo (29. Februar 2016)

Super, danke für die Info. Hast du eine Ahnung welche Gabel verbaut ist? 
Meint Alutech mit RC4 die FTI4?


----------



## marc53844 (29. Februar 2016)

Keine Ahnung. Das habe ich nicht gefragt. Wichtig war mir ob es verfügbar ist.


----------



## marc53844 (29. Februar 2016)

So, ich habe mir jetzt eins bestellt 
Ich hoffe ds es rechtzeitig erscheint.

Gruß Marc


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Februar 2016)

Echt fein ausgestattet das Ding, und ein hervorragendes Gewicht für die Fähigkeiten -- viel Freude damit!


----------



## BigHit66 (29. Februar 2016)

Mir wurde heute Mitte April in Aussicht gestellt - die Rahmen sind unterwegs aber es gibt anscheinend noch keinen bestätigten Liefertermin von Fox (hatte am 02.02.2016 bestellt).


----------



## marc53844 (29. Februar 2016)

Genau so sieht es aus. Die Gabeln sind das "Problem". Mal sehen. Wenn die Gabeln nicht rechtzeitig kommen dann werde ich fragen ob man mir den Rest schon schicken kann. Ich habe noch eine 36er aus meinem Swoop. Die müsste passen.
Wir wollen Ende Mai einige Bikeparks besuchen. Da muss das Rad dann spätestens da sein.

Ich finde auch die Farbe super! Wobei ich mit der Ausstattung nicht 100% glücklich bin.
Ich möchte viel lieber die neue XT 11Fach Schaltung haben. Das geht mir da einfach um die Folgekosten wenn man sich mal legt. Ich schaue da nicht auf jedes Gramm und wenn der Schaltvorgang dann eben ein Zehntel länger dauert ist mir das auch egal.
Ich habe schon angefragt ob das so einfach passt wegen der Kurbel und dem Freilauf. Bin mal auf die Antwort gespannt.
Ebenso möchte ich eine Saint verbauen. 

Sonst ist es genau so wie ich es mir wünsche!


----------



## tadea nuts (29. Februar 2016)

Bei Sonderwünschen ist alutech immer sehr kulant. Drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Februar 2016)

Zur Schaltung: SOLLTEST du das Schaltwerk mal zerstören, kannst du ja ein GX einbauen.


----------



## marc53844 (1. März 2016)

Das isz natürlich eine Überlegung.  Aber wenn ich dann weiter überlege das ich für den möglichen Verkaufspreis fast 2 shimano Sätze bekomme. Ich überlege mir das mal genau.  
Ein Kumpel hatte letztes Jahr einen umfaller und da war der shifter hin. Sram 80 euro. Xt wäre glaube ich 40 gewesen.  
Ich bin gerne bereit für Qualität zu zahlen aber ich war immer sehr zufrieden mit der XT und sie hat meinen Ansprüchen genügt. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## marc53844 (18. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand noch die "Teileliste" des Sondermodells verfügbar? Nun ist das Rad von der Seite verschwunden und mir fehlen die Details 

Gruß Marc


----------



## ahold (18. Mai 2016)

Farbe/Design: gebürstet / orange
Dämpfer: Cane Creek DB Air 240x73mm mit Climp Switch
Gabel: Fox 36 RC4 FLOAT Kashima, 27,5", 180mm Federweg, 20mm Steckachse, Modell 2016
Steuersatz: Cane Creek Fourty SZ44/56mm schwarz Eloxal, doppeltgedichtete Industrieschrägkugellager
Vorbau: TwinWorks 35mm, schwarz
Lenker: Answer Pro Taper A7050, 780mm
Griffe: TwinWorks Lock-on GunRiffle Design, schwarz
Sattelklemme: TwinWorks Schraubklemme, schwarz
Sattelstütze: RockShox Stealth 31,6x420mm, 150mm Hub
Sattel: TwinWorks, schwarz, CroMo-Streben
Schalthebel: Sram X0 Trigger 1x11-fach
Schaltwerk: Sram X01 1x11-fach
Umwerfer: ohne
Kettenführung: e*thirteen XCX+ Guide, 32-42T, schwarz
Kurbelsatz: e*thirteen LG1+ Boost 170mm 30 Zähne
Innenlager: e*thirteen
Kette: Sram PCX1
Kassette: Sram XG-1180, 10-42Zähne, 11-fach
Bremsen: Magura MT5, Bremsscheiben VR200/HR180
Laufräder: e*thirteen LG1+ 650B Boost
Bereifung: WTB Vigilante TCS Tough; vorne: high grip, hinten: fast compound; 58-584 (27.5x2.3)
Pedale: ohne


----------



## marc53844 (18. Mai 2016)

Danke!

Habe eben erst bemerkt das die Gabel gar nicht so viele Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet.
Sondern diese CTD Weiterentwicklung ist ...


----------



## marc53844 (19. Juni 2016)

So,

wer hat denn hier noch ein Sennes in der Freeride Edition?
https://alutech-cycles.com/cms/alutech-sennes-fr-freeride-10th-anniversary/
Da steht das eine 20mm Steckachse vorne vorhanden sein soll. 
Ist das bei euch der Fall oder ist es ebenfalls reduziert auf 15mm?

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHit66 (20. Juni 2016)

Bei mir ist auch die 15mm-Steckachse mit den Adapterhülsen verbaut.


----------



## marc53844 (20. Juni 2016)

Ok, danke für die Antwort.


----------



## marc53844 (22. Juni 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich benötige um die LG1+ Laufräder mit einer XT Kassette ausstatten zu können?
Irgendwie muss ein anderer Rotor rein?
Welchen benötige ich genau?

Gruß und Dank
Marc


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Juni 2016)

Du willst die gute SRAM 10-42 Kassette gegen eine schlechtere (weil schwerer und geringere Bandbreite) XT tauschen, wieso denn das? (ich nehme an, du sprichst von der XT 11-46)

Jedenfalls benötigst du einen neuen Freilaufkörper. Der derzeitige ist ein xd-Freilaufkörper, auf den nur die SRAM- und SRAM-kompatiblen 11fach-Kassetten passen.


----------



## marc53844 (23. Juni 2016)

Genau das habe ich vor, aber welchen Freilaufkörper brauche ich und wo bekomme ich diesen?
Ehrlich gesagt merke ich persönlich nicht viel Unterschied zwischen XT und SRAM. Ich denke halt praktisch und weiß das die XT Kassette, das Schaltwerk etc. weniger als die Hälfte kosten und ich mit dem Rad halt auch gerne öfter in Bikeparks unterwegs sein möchte.
Rückzuck ist man mit dem Schaltwerk hängen geblieben oder hat sich den Trigger zerschossen. Alles schon passiert. 
Und neu bekomme ich halt erheblich mehr dafür. Daher der direkte Umbau.

Zudem, habt ihr mal geprüft welchen Trigger ihr verbaut habt?
Laut Beschreibung müsste es doch ein X0 Trigger sein. Aber ich bin inzwischen der Meinung das es sich "nur" um einen X1 Trigger handelt.
Zumindest wurde ich mehrfach darauf hingewiesen und beim Vergleich mit Bildern im Netz scheint das so zu sein.

Gruß Marc


----------



## BigHit66 (24. Juni 2016)

X0-Trigger, habe nachgeschaut.


----------



## marc53844 (24. Juni 2016)

Ok, der sieht dann nicht so aus, oder?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/798118-sram-x0-trigger-1x11-fach

gruß Marc


----------



## BigHit66 (24. Juni 2016)

Kann ich so leider nicht erkennen. Wenn man auf den am Lenker montierten Trigger von oben draufschaut, ist "X 0" auf dem Trigger-Gehäuse aufgedruckt.


----------



## BigHit66 (24. Juni 2016)

Kann ich so leider nicht erkennen. Wenn man auf den am Lenker montierten Trigger von oben draufschaut, ist "X 0" auf dem Trigger-Gehäuse aufgedruckt.


----------



## marc53844 (24. Juni 2016)

Ne, ist bei mir nicht. Ebenso ist das Schaltwerk kein X01 sondern scheinbar ein X1.
Ich werde da nachher anrufen. 
Habe eben ein LTD von einem User gesehen und da sieht man die Aufschrift ganz klar auf dem Schaltwerk. X01.
Bei mir steht da nur SRAM und das deutet auf die X1 hin.

Naja, über die gesamte Qualität bin ich bisher etwas enttäuscht. Nun noch die falschen Teile ... vorallem wie soll man das nun nach einigen vielen Wochen noch beweisen?! Könnte man ja selbst getauscht haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahold (27. Juni 2016)

Was gibt es an der gesamten Qualität deiner Meinung nach auszusetzen?


----------



## marc53844 (27. Juni 2016)

Nunja, ich finde das Lackbild an manchen Stellen ehrlich gesagt etwas bescheiden. Meiner Meinung nach Abklebefehler. Das Orange auf dem Alu ist teilweise unsauber. Ich hatte eine leichte Scheuerstelle am Steuerrohr, einen Kitscher im Rahmen welcher aussieht wie mit einem Körner angesetzt direkt über der Dämpferaufnahme. Der Klarlack überm Alu ist meiner Meinung nach sehr anfällig.

Vielleicht ist das normal und ich jammere herum aber ich habe mir das etwas anders vorgestellt. Denn günstig ist das Rad ja nun nicht.
Was mich auch geärgert hat war die Tatsache das die normalen Freerides dann wirklich früher verfügbar waren als die Freeride LTD version welche seit 2015 angekündigt war. 
Der Laufradsatz war nicht verfügbar und da ich in den Bikeurlaub wollte habe ich dann einen zusätzlichen Laufradsatz mit bestellt und natürlich ein zusätzliches Schaltauge welches fast 40 euro kostet. Zum Glück gab es immerhin ein paar Prozente auf den Satz.
So kam das Rad dann am (ich glaube) 19.05. mit dem zusätzlich bestellten Laufradsatz. Der normale Laufradsatz wurde dann auf Nachfrage am 07.06. nach gesendet.

Telefonisch wirklich nett und zuvorkommend und ich kann mir auch vorstellen das die über alle Ohren mit Arbeit zugedeckt sind und sicherlich ziemlich abhängig von den Lieferanten ... aber man muss auch bedenken das man 4000 euro Monate im voraus auf Vertrauensbasis überweist und somit schon mit Geld gearbeitet werden kann welches einem noch gar nicht gehört. 

Naja, man kann natürlich sagen "das ist ein Mountainbike, das kriegt eh Schrammen" und so sehe ich das in etwa auch aber manche Dinge sind meiner Meinung nach einfach aus Unachtsamkeit geschehen. 

Mir gefällt das Rad gut und ich würde es mir wahrscheinlich wieder kaufen, denn fahren lässt es sich nach meinen Anpassungen ziemlich gut. Wobei ich ein erfahrener Anfänger bin und somit keine qualifizierte Aussage treffen kann.

Gruß Marc


----------



## BigHit66 (28. Juni 2016)

Ich bin mit der Qualität meiner Sennes Freeride LTD bisher sehr zufrieden, habe allerdings die unlackierte Raw-Version.

Die Sennes Freeride LTD wurde bereits im Februar von mir bestellt & bezahlt. Zuerst hat es mich nicht gestört, dass der Liefertermin mehrmals verschoben wurde, hatte noch mein altes Bike u. das Wetter (Schneedecke bis April) war auch nicht so besonders. Im Vertrauern darauf, dass der zuletzt genannte Liefertermin auch eingehalten wird habe ich dann mein altes Bike verkauft. Mitte/Ende April wurde ich dann nervös, als mein 2-wöchiger Bike-Urlaub Mitte Mai in Finale Ligure immer näher rückte u. der Liefertermin dann nochmals verschoben wurde.

Ob nun Alutech bzw. Fox & E13 den Lieferverzug verschuldet haben kann ich nicht sagen, jedenfalls stand ich ohne Bike da. Die Schuldfrage zu klären war für mich nicht so wichtig (hätte mich keinen Schritt weiter gebracht), vielmehr war ich an der Lösung meines „Bikeurlaub ohne Bike Problems“ interessiert. Nach ein paar Mails und einem Telefonat mit Jürgen, haben wir uns darauf geeinigt, dass ich für die 2 Wochen eine Leih-Gabel & einen Leih-LRS (RS Yari & WTB KOM i25 incl. WTB-Bereifung) gestellt bekommen. Hat alles super funktioniert u. der Finale-Urlaub war gerettet. Die Fox-Gabel & der E13-LRS waren nach meinem Urlaub verfügbar u. wurden mir im Austausch gegen die Leih-Parts (mit Retouren-Label) zugesendet. Bis auf zwei nicht vorhersehbare Kleinigkeiten, die jedoch schnell gelöst waren, war der Austausch der Teile für mich kein Problem.

So etwas ist immer ärgerlich (für beide Seiten) - der Kunde ärgert sich, dass er die vorab bezahlte Ware nicht zum zuvor angegebenen Termin erhält – der Hersteller/Shop muss sich mit verärgerten u. übelgelaunten Kunden am Telefon oder per Mail auseinandersetzten. Das passiert bei anderen Bike-Marken & Komponenten-Hersteller leider auch, ein Kumpel der einen Bike-Shop betreibt kann ein Lied davon singen. Ich kennen die Konditionen nicht zu denen Alutech die Parts bei den Zulieferern bestellen kann u. ob nicht größere Marken die höhere Stückzahlen bestellen evtl. bevorzugt werden - wichtig für mich ist jedoch ob u. wie auftretende Probleme gelöst werden.

Natürlich wäre es mir auch lieber gewesen, ich hätte die Sennes in der Original-Ausstattung zum genannten Termin geliefert bekommen  -  war leider nicht möglich, doch wurde ich mit dem Problem nicht alleine gelassen. Es wurde von Jürgen & Berit (danke nochmals für Euer Engagement) auf eine für mich akzeptable Weise gelöst.

PS:
Von der halb so teuren Leih-RS Yari war ich positiv überrascht, deren Ansprechverhalten lag um Welten über dem der jetzt verbauten Fox Float 36, ich hoffe das bessert sich noch. Sonst geht die Sennes richtig gut – ich steige jedes Mal mit einen fetten Grinsen ab. Meine Kumpels (Liteville 601 & YT Capra) sind auch begeistert . Demnächst stehen 4 Tage Leogang & Saalbach-Hinterglemm auf dem Programm


----------



## marc53844 (28. Juni 2016)

BigHit66 schrieb:


> Es wurde von Jürgen & Berit (danke nochmals für Euer Engagement) auf eine für mich akzeptable Weise gelöst.
> PS:
> Von der halb so teuren Leih-RS Yari war ich positiv überrascht, deren Ansprechverhalten lag um Welten über dem der jetzt verbauten Fox Float 36, ich hoffe das bessert sich noch. Sonst geht die Sennes richtig gut – ich steige jedes Mal mit einen fetten Grinsen ab. Meine Kumpels (Liteville 601 & YT Capra) sind auch begeistert . Demnächst stehen 4 Tage Leogang & Saalbach-Hinterglemm auf dem Programm



Ich sage ja, telefonisch war alles gut. Man fühlte sich nicht alleine gelassen. Aber das Leihangebot haben sie mir nicht gemacht.

Meien Fox ist auch extrem unfluffig. Das liegt aber daran das sie nicht eingefahren ist. Wenn Sie dir eine gebrauchte Gabel geschickt haben dann ist das normal das diese geschmeidiger läuft.
Meine Fox 36 am alten Swoop habe ich vor kurzem gewartet mit neuen Abstreifringen welche geschmeidiger sein sollen, die ist vielleicht fluffig. Gar kein Vergleich zur neuen. Aber ich denke nach einigen hundert kilometern gibt sich das auch.

Ich fahre derzeit jeden Tag mit dem Rad und so langsam gewöhne ich mich richtig dran und man bekommt echt viel Kraft auf die Strasse. Mir gefällt es immer besser.


----------



## Iceman79 (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer von euch schon mal die E13 Kurbel ausgebaut? Ich habe seit einiger Zeit geräusche im Tretlager und wollte mal nachsehen woran es liegen kann... aber irgenwie kreig ich die Kurbel nicht ab :/ laut den ganzen Infos im Netz soll die Kurbel einen Abzieher eingebaut haben, doch bei losdrehen der Schraube hatte ich dann die in der Hand!!! Bruacht mal evtl. doch ein abzieher für die Kurbel???

Gruß und danke schon mal für Antworten


----------



## BigHit66 (29. Juni 2016)

Ja, mit Abzieher geht's - habe noch einen älteren Abzieher u. muss immer 1-Cent-Stücke in die Bohrung vor der Tretlagerwelle mit einlegen damit ich die Kurbel abziehen kann. Kann etwas schwerer gehen, die Kurbel war bei mir mit Loctite gesichert.

Vorsicht: Die große Rändelmutter an der linken Kurbel ist zum Einstellen des axialen Lagerspiels u. eignet sich nicht als Kurbelabzieher


----------



## Iceman79 (29. Juni 2016)

Danke dir für die Info, werde es später versuchen


----------



## marc53844 (29. Juni 2016)

Jo, Kurbelabzieher ist keiner drin. Vermutlich den Gewicht geschuldet.

So, Trigger und Schaltwerk kann ich austauschen. Ist alles alles im grünen Bereich nun.
Ist ein wirklich guter Service!

Gruß Marc


----------



## Iceman79 (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal nachfragen was für ein Kettenstrebenschutz ihr auf eure Rahmen montiert habt? Welcher passt den am besten?
Bilder wären Hilfreich 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Juli 2016)

Aufgrund der hohen Kettenspannung und kaum Kettenstrebenkontakt: nur ein transparenter Aufkleber.


----------



## marc53844 (8. Juli 2016)

So, heute ist der X0 Trigger und das X0 Schaltwerk eingetroffen.
Also alles gut 

Gruß Marc


----------



## marc53844 (22. Juni 2017)

Will jemand das Rad kaufen?
Nachdem es nun satte 3 mal bewegt wurde und durchweg im Keller stand will ich es nun veräußern.

Am Wochenende mache ich ein paar Fotos.

Ich habe mich seit dem letzten Sturz mit meinem alten swoop nichts mehr getraut. Ich lag 1 Woche im Krankenhaus und habe bis heute Auswirkungen vom Unfall (orbitalbodenbruch).
Ich war 2 Parks in denen ich nur auf der Bremse stand.

Ich mache am We mal einen verkaufsthread.

Gruß Marc


----------



## marc53844 (25. Juni 2017)

Ist nun im Bikemarkt verfügbar.


----------

